# Chronic jaw tension



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

For the past couple of years, I notice that I clench my jaw almost constantly. It doesn't matter if I'm awake or asleep, my jaw muscles are always tight. My dentist said my teeth are already incredibly worn down because of it. It really hurts, and I try to force myself to relax the muscles, but before I know it, I'm clenching my jaw again. I'm pretty sure it's because of anxiety. Anyone else here have a similar problem?


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think I've damaged anything, but I do this thing where I _have _to tense my neck and throat, which relates to tensing my jaw, which has made my tmj (the joint connecting your jaw to your skull... or something like that) hurt like hell. I've gotten better with it though, it isn't hurting as much. I think I'm doing a different _kind _of tensing though, although I do push on my jaw a lot, I pull on it more in different directions. I'm doing it right now in fact. Oh, and for some reason, it's only the left tmj, maybe I tense it more on that side.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Once I got 3 consecutive days of serious pain because of it. Rarely I would wake up with teeth/jaw pain because at night I was biting harder than a croc.
I've had a period when I would relax whenever I became conscious that I was tensing the jaw and this has helped me a lot, I need to keep a more consistent practice though, I still tense my jaws from time to time. You being older might take you longer time to improve but you shouldn't give up.
Anxiety does have to do with it but as it became a tic you could try to do away with it.


----------



## Skertusmaximus (Feb 22, 2011)

I get it, it's an indicator for me how bad my anxiety is. It's an annoying thing because i almost always look like i'm grimacing or in a neutral or bad mood, which i often am. I also get a tensed up throat area and it makes it difficult for the odd occasions i get to smile and laugh it just doesn't feel natural or good. It also effects my speaking and i get real choked up when i want to talk.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Stormclouds said:


> For the past couple of years, I notice that I clench my jaw almost constantly. It doesn't matter if I'm awake or asleep, my jaw muscles are always tight. My dentist said my teeth are already incredibly worn down because of it. It really hurts, and I try to force myself to relax the muscles, but before I know it, I'm clenching my jaw again. I'm pretty sure it's because of anxiety. Anyone else here have a similar problem?


Yes I have a similar problem. My dentist said I would need to get a splint made to wear at night. But I didn't get one. The pain from it is not severe but I do feel the tension and when I relax my jaw and have it in a normal position it feels weird, unnatural. My teeth may be worn down because of it but I'm not aware of it. But yeah it is due to anxiety and stress.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i have a similar problem as well. I often consciously have to sort of release my jaw and my entire face, because it's all tightened up. And i used to grind my teeth in my sleep, wearing my teeth down. also my tmj annoyingly pops/clicks when i open my mouth, usually lasting a few hours to a day. my parents refused to have it corrected when i was a kid so i guess i'll have to get it dealt with sooner or later.

I dunno if it's anxiety though.


----------

